# Wisconsin Dells in December?



## ace2000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Are we crazy?  Is it too cold to do outdoor activities?  What does anyone recommend to do or to eat ???  Thanks!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Nov 25, 2013)

Isn't Wisconsin like the Cheese capital of the world?


----------



## slip (Nov 25, 2013)

California actually took over as the top cheese producer a few years ago but
Our unhappy cows make better cheese.

Right now it's about 25 degrees for a high here and we just got a dusting of 
Snow today. In December, the ski hills will make snow and of course we could
Get natural snow anytime so skiing, sledding, snowboarding and cross country
Skiing are all outdoor activities that are all around the Dells. 

Most of the large waterparks now also have indoor waterparks also and those
Are a very large draw. There are tons of places to eat here in a wide range of
Prices and quality.

If your serious about coming, leave me a PM with your address and what you
Might be interested in and I can sent you some brochures and books with
Coupons. Don't delay though, I leave Thursday for over three weeks on Hawaii.


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Isn't Wisconsin like the Cheese capital of the world?


 
Is this an example of what they call "hijacking" a thread?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Nov 25, 2013)

ace2000 said:


> Is this an example of what they call "hijacking" a thread?



Sorta, but not completely, i did attempt to answer one of your questions!



ace2000 said:


> *What does anyone recommend* to do or* to eat ??? * Thanks!





Ridewithme38 said:


> Isn't Wisconsin like the Cheese capital of the world?



Everyone loves Cheese!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 25, 2013)

My friend and I did the Dells last year over the 4 day weekend after Thanksgiving.  I don't know about cheese factories that are close to the Dells, but there are some pretty interesting places to see and things to do.

Here is the travel journal with some reviews on what I/we did.

I was also in the Dells in March of this year for a work conference.  It was snowy outside.  If you are interested in Glacier Canyon Resort, they have a lot to do there.

As previously mentioned, snow related activities are very popular for those interested in being outside.  It can be unseasonably warm (say in the 40's) or bitterly cold (zero to sub-zero) so that is anyone's guess.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 26, 2013)

H H Bennett Museum in downtown Dells, circus world museum in Baraboo, tour of Ringling theatre in Baraboo. Bowman house in Dells  go to Spring Green and see Taliesin and maybe House on the Rock. there is a winery, Wolersheim with tours, and a cheese factory with tours.

 you can buy day passes to indoor waterparks such as Kalahari, Chula vista.  Hiking at Mirror Lake or Devil's Lake.  

 eat at House of Embers, Del Bar.
 movie theatre near Kalahari, movies are $5 before 6 o'clock on weekdays.
 make sure you stop at Culver's for a treat.


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 26, 2013)

rapmarks said:


> H H Bennett Museum in downtown Dells, circus world museum in Baraboo, tour of Ringling theatre in Baraboo. Bowman house in Dells go to Spring Green and see Taliesin and maybe House on the Rock. there is a winery, Wolersheim with tours, and a cheese factory with tours.
> 
> you can buy day passes to indoor waterparks such as Kalahari, Chula vista. Hiking at Mirror Lake or Devil's Lake.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks everyone!  We don't ski and we don't have little ones for the water parks.  We enjoy outside activities very much but was wondering if it was too cold - I know it depends!  I'm sure we'll enjoy sledding or tubing though.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 27, 2013)

rapmarks said:


> H H Bennett Museum in downtown Dells . . . .



Unfortunately they are closed for the season.  They will reopen in spring (May 2014).   It is also on my "wish list" of places to see up there as I love the stereophotography he did.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 27, 2013)

the ski hill rarely opens in early December, sometimes is open for Christmas, depends on weather, need lots of very cold nights to make snow and keep it .
 It is too bad H H Bennett closed for winter,  International crane foundation does too, and is a really nice place to visit.


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 27, 2013)

rapmarks said:


> the ski hill rarely opens in early December, sometimes is open for Christmas, depends on weather, need lots of very cold nights to make snow and keep it .



Actually, they were already making snow when I was up there two weeks ago. They posted on their facebook page that the bunny hill will be open this weekend, and they might have more open depending on the weather.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 27, 2013)

yes, but if the weather turns warmer the snow will be gone.  they do not have the quality snow making equipment there.  they try harder though.


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 27, 2013)

rapmarks said:


> yes, but if the weather turns warmer the snow will be gone.  they do not have the quality snow making equipment there.  they try harder though.



Hopefully it will stay cold.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 27, 2013)

are they doing just that hill, all the hills, or some of the hills?


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 27, 2013)

They were doing quite a few when I was there. I think they got some new equipment. I saw picture of a new boot rack/ drying system for the rentals, and they have a new bag jump attraction for this season.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 28, 2013)

bluegreen must be spending some money.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the replies.  

My wife and I are now strongly considering learning to ski during this trip.  Is there a good place to get started in the Dells?  I'm thinking a good place to get beginner lessons, and also what place to go skiing.

Thanks!


----------



## scootr5 (Dec 2, 2013)

ace2000 said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies.
> 
> My wife and I are now strongly considering learning to ski during this trip.  Is there a good place to get started in the Dells?  I'm thinking a good place to get beginner lessons, and also what place to go skiing.
> 
> Thanks!



Christmas Mountain does group or private lessons and equipment rentals, as does Cascade (about 15 minutes south of the Dells).


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 2, 2013)

scootr5 said:


> Christmas Mountain does group or private lessons and equipment rentals, as does Cascade (about 15 minutes south of the Dells).



Thanks.  I know nothing about the area (or about skiing ).  Are either of those near Tamarack Resort?  Also, is there any sledding available near there?


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 2, 2013)

Christmas Mountain is where my children learned to ski. It is a good resort for beginners and intermediate.  they do give lessons there.
It is near Tamarack resort.
there are bigger ski runs at Cascade mountain, about fifteen to twenty minutes away.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 2, 2013)

rapmarks said:


> Christmas Mountain is where my children learned to ski. It is a good resort for beginners and intermediate. they do give lessons there.
> It is near Tamarack resort.
> there are bigger ski runs at Cascade mountain, about fifteen to twenty minutes away.


 
Perfect... thanks!


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 8, 2013)

wow, a really cold December in the Midwest.  looks like the si hill should be up and running.


----------



## brucecz (Dec 8, 2013)

rapmarks said:


> the ski hill rarely opens in early December, sometimes is open for Christmas, depends on weather, need lots of very cold nights to make snow and keep it .
> It is too bad H H Bennett closed for winter,  International crane foundation does too, and is a really nice place to visit.



I just called CMV and some of the Ski hills are open. I would not be surprised if they are all open by next week end.  With the we have got about 145 miles south of CMV it should make for excellent conditions. We got about 2 inches but the weather man is calling for another3 inches by this Monday night.

Our Eagle Lake has been frozen over for about a week. 
 Bruce


----------

